# My Garage - the story.



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

:newbie:

I've been in my house about 1.5 years, I had the builder tortured about the size of the garage, I knew his 'standard' garage just wouldn't do, so, fair play to him, he put in the biggest he could fit in! 
(Yes I was that saddo that called in every other day checking progress)










A week or so later


















Things were looking good, first day we moved in, my car finally had a home. 









Short lived, the kitchen & utility floor was behind schedule getting tiled, so all this sh*t had to come out and slow my progress.










So, tiling sorted, stuff moved back Out of garage, while Mrs Max sorted out the inside of the house, my dad and I sorted the important things. Painting the walls and floors.










Then garage bits n bobs back in. Walls painted with white emulsion and floor was epoxy 2pack mix together stuff. Real good job.










So everything's good, all I need now in a work bench for my wee sideline doing graphics, wraps etc. Eventally d.i.y'd a robust bench, good job!

Also fitted draught excluder boyos on bother sides and a bigger one along the top, work well.










So last winter I started to give the evo some much needed TLC as it had been ignored with the whole house move. Jacked up the evo, to clean the wheels etc, cracked the floor paint, bugger. 
So the floor sat like that all last winter and summer past, while I contemplated what to do about the floor......

In the mean time I fitted a few extra baton lights, only the middle one was original, at although ok for the average joe, it didn't do for me.










Finally decided on the floor.....










So this is it today while I was tidying. Still afew things I'd like to sort out. But that's for another day.









The more shelves you have, the more junk you gather. 








Robust bench, and 3/4 empty tool box! 
















Evo back in!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

*Hi*

Class job mate. Wild love one of those


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice setup and nice evo


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic space chum. Great job getting the builder to increase the size of the garage. It's on the list of things I wish I had done when I bought my house!!! 

Cooks


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome garage mate, just the right amount of space imo :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice, wish I could move around my car in garage like that. Stay off the bike unless your other sideline is Spider-Man. What tiles did you use.


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. 
The floor tiles are by R-Tek, they're based just up the road from me, got pointed in their direction by Rollo at Orchard County Detailing as he'd just done his workshop and shop.


----------



## Patch234 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hahahaha, your comment about having **** in from the house made me laugh loud. I'm the same  Nice one!! Excellent man cave by-the-way


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great space there :thumb: , but I don't see a fire extinguisher anywhere?


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

nice garage, cool looking evo


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i do like a garage thread that goes straight to the end all in one hit. Don't like the suspense haha good effort with the garage, looks a nice space


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Loads of room in that lovely garage of yours, you could do a three point turn in there.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr Max said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> The floor tiles are by R-Tek, they're based just up the road from me, got pointed in their direction by Rollo at Orchard County Detailing as he'd just done his workshop and shop.


The r-tek stuff is excellent. Must actually take a run over to see Ronnie's new shop. He'll end up taking some of my money though lol.

Cooks


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. As for the fire extinguisher comment, I had thought about one, but I never do anything that should risk creating fire, and if the car creates it..... Well, everything's insured, they may just dig deep! 

Future plans are, as sad as it sounds, skirting round the perimeters to tidy and hid the cut edges of the tiles. Although they are neatly cut, it's just something I feel I need to do.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice sized space and well fitted out, good luck with keeping it tidy.


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

So what were the measurements of the garage? Externally


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic looking garage.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice looking space that - 

Any reason you didn't go for a wider door though?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Every time I read one of these I can feel my mortgage itching to get bigger


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Sean15 said:


> So what were the measurements of the garage? Externally


It's 5x6meters.



Rayaan said:


> Nice looking space that -
> 
> Any reason you didn't go for a wider door though?


I had the option for a wider door, but I wanted the ability to put stuff down the side walls and it not been seen when the doors open. 
The last pic is a bad representation, the cars normally perfectly centred if that's what aroused your question.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Great space and the drive looks nice and long too.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great space mate


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks fantastic mate. Top job. Nice 10 as well, look lovely in red. Miss my old 6. Had RS Sprint No1 as well..


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Lovely garage, wish I had the room for one! Car is OK as well


----------

